# using Tegaki E?



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 29, 2008)

Do anybody there use Tegaki E
theres my entries
http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/uentries.php?u=14769
so lets commenting to my entries
i will comment your entries


----------



## Jarz (Jul 29, 2008)

i do... but i havent post any entry, just commenting...


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 29, 2008)

Jarz said:


> i do... but i havent post any entry, just commenting...


thank you, remember post entry to next time
i will comment to your entry


----------



## LeonardGreenland (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anybody use Tegaki?


----------



## tzukasa (Aug 2, 2008)

me 
i have a little acount there XD

http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/uentries.php?u=17051


----------



## LainMokoto (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/uentries.php?u=34097 Here is mine D=. I'm still getting used to the program though.


----------



## Tatsuyoujo (Aug 11, 2008)

I got Tegaki E and Tegaki Blog!
Japanese
English


----------



## PaperRabbit (Aug 15, 2008)

I have tegakie :3
http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/dblog.php?u=18684


----------



## Ayeaka (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.unowen.net/tegaki/uentries.php?u=30925


 And I'll get 'round to commenting tonight and stuffs once I get my tablet out and stop being lazy.


----------

